# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Microsoft PowerPoint Code Execution Vulnerability

## Shu_b

*Повреждение памяти в Microsoft PowerPoint*
Microsoft PowerPoint Code Execution Vulnerability

*Программа:*
Microsoft Office 2000
Microsoft Office XP
Microsoft Office 2003

*Опасность: Критическая* 
*
Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке PowerPoint документов, содержащих специально сформированные строки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Примечание: Уязвимость активно эксплуатируется в настоящее время.*

URL производителя: www.microsoft.com

*Решение: Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.*


securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

* Description:*
A vulnerability has been reported in Microsoft PowerPoint, which can be exploited by malicious people to compromise a user's system.

The vulnerability is due to an unspecified error when processing PowerPoint documents containing a malformed string. This can be exploited to corrupt system memory and may allow execution of arbitrary code when a malicious PowerPoint document is opened.

*NOTE:* This vulnerability is reportedly being exploited in the wild.

*Solution:*
Do not open untrusted Office documents.

Original Advisory: Microsoft:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec...ry/925984.mspx

Other References: US-CERT VU#231204:
http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/231204

secunia.com

----------

